# Uncle Bud’s Hemp pain relief products



## Dawn (Apr 10, 2022)

Basketball star Magic Johnson looks to Uncle Bud’s as his number one form of pain relief, and you should too! Uncle Bud’s Hemp pain relief products are your answer to any and all arthritis pain, backaches, and muscle and joint pain. Not only do these products help lower inflammation- they moisturize too. I’d call that a slam dunk!



Uncle Bud’s Hemp Roll-On Pain Relief

$15.99

Unclebudshemp.com

Uncle Bud’s hemp roll-on pain relief is perfect for no-mess application. Simply apply a thin amount of the hemp roll on pain reliever to sore areas and wait for it to work magic!




Uncle Bud’s Hemp Pain Relief Gel

$9.99

Unclebudshemp.com

Uncle Bud’s Pain Relief Gel is the perfect addition to any gym bag. This quick absorbing, maximum strength formula will save you from the most stubborn aches, pains, and sore muscles. Added bonus - it’s coconut scented!




Uncle Bud’s Hemp Topical Pain Relief Cream

$14.99

Unclebudshemp.com

Uncle Bud’s topical hemp pain relief cream is an incredible topical solution for aches and pains associated with arthritis, backaches, and muscle & joint pain. Apply this hemp pain relief cream to any area affected by soreness and the quick absorbing formula will get straight to work!




Uncle Bud’s Hemp Topical Pain Relief Balm

$16.99

Unclebudshemp.com

The newest member of the Uncle Bud’s pain relief family- this topical balm is the answer to all of your muscular discomfort! Simply apply this citrus scented formula to anywhere you’re experiencing pain and feel the difference!


​


----------

